# Engineers Registration and assessment



## Timaru (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi there,

I graduated in 1991 with a B.S. in Electrical Engineering/Automation Engineering from the University of Applied Studies in Stuttgart/Germany (for those familiar with the german titles: Dipl.-Ing. (BA) fuer Elektrotechnik, Fachrichtung Automatisierungstechnik an der Berufsakademie Stuttgart) and have since spent 17 years working as an Automation Engineer in Germany, South-Korea, USA, Malaysia and New Zealand. The main industries I am working with are the automotive industry (8yrs+), dairy manufacturing (3yrs+) and warehousing (approx. 6yrs).
How difficult will it be to gain recognition of my degree and registration as a professional engineer in Canada ? How did you find the assessment process and what kind of subjects will be tested during the exam and an interview ?
Any information will be highly appreciated.
Cheers


----------

